# Save on Scents



## Overthemoon (Nov 28, 2009)

Quick review on Save on Scents.

Very fast shipping to Canada, I was surprised and very pleased.
The price is reasonable, especially given there is no extra duty charge at the door for Canadians.

I bought four scents; I am just starting out here.

Magnolia: smells like my grandmother's tree.
Cinnamon: I want to eat it. Really. Now.
Firewood: Smells like a crackling fire, it's so earthy and perfect.
Japanese Cherry Blossom: It doesn't scream cherry blossom to me but it is still a nice floral scent.

Haven't soap any of them yet, but they are all nice in lotions so far.

I'm very happy with what I have purchased and will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

I LOVE their Christmas by the fire, it's cinnamon, cedar & spices.


----------



## Overthemoon (Nov 28, 2009)

That sounds fantastic. I'm going to blend the cinnamon, firewood, and a little patchouli to make "dragon's breath" for my roommate. 

Makes me want to buy Christmas by the Fire. I love woods smells. And anything with cinnamon... I need to make cookies.


----------

